# License Plate Query



## MikeLPH7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Can anyone tell what town ran this plate by the code listed below ?


----------



## MikeLPH7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Correct query is: 0096FD2C


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Why do you care?


----------



## niteowl1970 (Jul 7, 2009)

Shady stuff.


----------



## MikeLPH7 (Apr 2, 2013)

Because that Dept. ran my plate at the request of a civilian who then used it illegally in direct violation of the Safe Driver Protection Act. The only shady thing thus far is the civilian & the person who gave him my personal information.


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

And how do you know about this query?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*If I'm not mistaken, the Area51 Police uses that code. Are you an Alien? *


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

MikeLPH7 said:


> Because that Dept. ran my plate at the request of a civilian who then used it illegally in direct violation of the Safe Driver Protection Act. The only shady thing thus far is the civilian & the person who gave him my personal information.


How do YOU know about it?

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Guest (Apr 2, 2013)

Also link to this "Safe Driver Protection Act" you speak of. 

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk 2


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

GMass said:


> Also link to this _*"Safe Driver Protection Act"*_ you speak of.
> 
> 
> 
> > Tee Hee


Dippa's (wink)


----------



## USAF286 (May 20, 2011)

BDR 529....1060 West Addison. 1 Elwood Blues. 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## sdb29 (Jul 17, 2002)

I can. But I won't.


----------

